# Any sightings?



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Haven't heard any for awhile then Monday morning around 3:00am heard a bunch behind my house, by the time I got in the house and grabbed my light and back outside , silence. Scanned the field and saw nothing. They sure sounder close. Think they are taking the little ones out?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've shot 5 since the season change went into effect.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

We've shot 4, seen plenty more. They're moving, I saw them on all 4 sets last weekend.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Great job guys. Having better luck in early morning, late evening, or night time?


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

I had one come in right at dusk tonight


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a mange infested coyote out front of the house last week at noon when I was leaving for flight lessons. I tried to grab a rifle and get him but when I came back out the neighbors kids were out lookin. Had to abort. Think I may go do a hunt tonight, see if I can splatter one lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

99% of my hunting is in the dark


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

fowlme said:


> Great job guys. Having better luck in early morning, late evening, or night time?


I hunt at night 99% of the time


----------



## Coyotedown (Jun 26, 2016)

I live downriver area last year spent sometime hunting coyotes point mouille state park to see hear nothing anyone live down this way and see any coyotes in the area or in the state game area


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Had a yote run across the road in front of me on Saturday around 5:00 pm. I figured something kicked it up. Was going to try this evening but the wind is a little stiff at my place.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

If I could figure out how to load pics off my iPad I have a whole family. One of my deer cam sets is in from of a den and the little ones are playing all day. I have pics w 4-6 lil Yotes. I put two more cams our there last week at lower angles. I am hoping to get a lot of pics of the silly little buggers.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have seen 3 coyotes in downriver in the middle of the day in the last week


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Wet dog!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bush bow, take those suckers out! Easy pickings !


----------

